# Is this a real Shimano product or an imitation ?



## waltereo (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi,

I'm about to buy a used bike but I noticed something strange. The bike is a Giant TCR1 that is mounted with Shimano Ultegra. (link to TCR Specs)
But when I look at the brake, they didn't have any Shimano Ultegra logo but they really look like shimano product , same finish .
Usually the Shimano logo and the model name is printed on the brake.


Are these counterfeit brakes ?

But I cannot believe Giant use counterfeit Shimano Ultegra ?!


Thanks


----------



## broschb (Jun 22, 2008)

*good question*

I have a fuji roubaix that is a few years old. The brakes on mine are unmarked as well. I was curious a few months ago and searched the fuji website and found the specs for the bike. The specs said that they were shimano brakes, I can't remember if they were 105 or Ultegra though(I can't find the link now). I can't find any markings on the brakes that can confirm this though. Maybe shimano released some brakes without labels???


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Maybe if you post a photo it would help. Also, bike manufacturers often substitute components to something different than what is listed on the spec sheet and there is usually a disclaimer. And if it is used the original owner may have swapped out the original brakes. And one more thing...all of my Shimano components have the "shimano" name and part number stamped on the back. Try looking on the underside or back of the caliper for that as the outer logo may have been removed. So if they are not Shimano they are not necessarily fake Shimano either...just a good likeness.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

My buddy bought a Giant TCR C1 W for his wife last year. It was the smallest size offered so it came with 650c wheels and a full Ultegra gruppo except for the shifters (ST-R700), cranks (FC-R700), and brakes. My buddy, who is anal about such things noticed right away that the brakes were not Ultegra nor did they have any markings on them telling which group they came from. They were Shimano brakes, though. He just happened to have a set of Ultegra brake calipers that he was about to sell with a bike he was trying to get rid of so we tried swapping those brakes on to that bike but found that they would not work because the no-name brakes had a longer reach. We reluctantly put the no-name brakes back on to the Giant. His wife wouldn't have been able to tell the difference between the two different brakes if we did manage to get them swapped anyway.

If I'm going to guess which brakes they are I would say that they're Shimano Tiagra. Look at this link then click on the Tiagra brake for a larger picture.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I had a similar situation a few years ago. I bought a Cannondale "sport" road bike, which was built to accept fenders, and the bike was full Ultegra except for the brakes, as they needed a long reach brake. At the time, Shimano just made one brake model that was long reach, sort of a "generic Shimano". In all honesty, they worked and looked very similar to Ultegras, they just didn't have the Ultegra logo. If yours are the long reach style, you won't be able to swap them for Ultegras anyway. But on the other hand, some manufacturers sub cheaper brakes to save a few bucks. This is also common with cassettes and bottom brackets, where it is less noticeable to buyers.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

waltereo said:


> But I cannot believe Giant use counterfeit Shimano Ultegra ?!


Bottom of page: "All specifications listed are subject to change without notice."


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Not counterfeit.*

Shimano offers many products in their "Non-Series Component" line. They work well. You wants a name, you pays more money.

Click on "Road Bike" > "Non-Series Components"
http://techdocs.shimano.com/techdocs/blevel.jsp


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

wim said:


> Shimano offers many products in their "Non-Series Component" line. They work well. You wants a name, you pays more money.
> 
> Click on "Road Bike" > "Non-Series Components"
> http://techdocs.shimano.com/techdocs/blevel.jsp


And they are equivalent to the Series Components

so for example BR-600 brakes are equivalent to BR-6600 ( Ultegra )
BR-550 equivalent to BR-5600 ( 105 )

FC-R700 cranks quality equivalent to Dura Ace quality
FC-R600 equivalent to Ultegra
FC-R500 equivalent to 105

But usually at a lower price point


----------



## waltereo (Nov 8, 2008)

Here are the pictures,


I check at the back of the brake and no mention of shimano ....


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

waltereo said:


> Here are the pictures,
> 
> 
> I check at the back of the brake and no mention of shimano ....


Looks like they're Tektro R740 brakes. What's the letter and number on the back of the caliper, under the spring spiral? At least they're not counterfeit Shimanos, and they probably work fine.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=22597


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Shimano brakes are BR 6## if they're ultegra, and they'd usually say Shimano or Ultegra on them. If your specs listed Shimano, contact the retailer. Tektro brakes work just as good, but their shoes are horrid. EDIT: just noticed you said "used" - don't worry about it and get some Kool stop pads and you'll be stopping better than stock Shimano pads.


----------



## waltereo (Nov 8, 2008)

wim said:


> Looks like they're Tektro R740 brakes. What's the letter and number on the back of the caliper, under the spring spiral? At least they're not counterfeit Shimanos, and they probably work fine.
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=22597


So on the back of the brake the letters and numbers are : RX40
So it seems to be a Tektro ???? I never heard of this company Tektro 

I try to find that part on the shimano website, nothing ...



But my concern is that I paid for a Ultegra mounted bike not for a bike with generic brand part ... I dont mind having generic part but welllll... I have to live with that .!


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Peanya said:


> EDIT: just noticed you said "used" - don't worry about it and get some Kool stop pads and you'll be stopping better than stock Shimano pads.


Why do people rip on DA/Ul/105 pads is beyond me... that stuff works great...


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm not knocking Shimano pads at all! With my new build, I have 105's and they stop 50x better than my Tektros. I was amazed at the difference, and no longer have a desire to upgrade them as I did with my Tektro pads.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Those are Tektro brakes. They are a big supplier for brake calipers on road bikes, and complete brake sets on cruisers and mountain bikes.

Those brakes are the RX40. They are a decent brake they work very well. 

I checked out the 2007 models and they came with the Tektro brakes. Its possible that there was a caliper problem, and Giant sent them what they had avail for the TCR series.


----------

